
What People Who Worked at Google Know That You Probably Don’t - mongodude
https://medium.com/@hunterwalk/what-people-who-worked-at-google-know-that-you-probably-don-t-53a88ed64c29
======
dozzie
No, I will not sign up to read paywalled(?) article.

